

The Internet - and what it could be - tcarnell
http://blog.tomcarnell.com/2012/03/internet-and-what-it-could-be.html

======
tcarnell
Ok, apart from the 'plug' about LiveDirectory, I really wish there were some
standard like the:

<http://example.com/services.json> <http://example.com/data.json>

as suggested in the article.

